# 99 F-250 SD front springs



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a 99 SD with V-10 and the front springs are orginal but they are sagging and the truck is nose heavy and they need to be replaced. Can someone tell me what years would fit this truck and if a 350 spring is heavier than a 250?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Any spring from a 99-04 will fit. What you want to find is a set of x code as they are the plow package spring. You could get them from These guys


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Definately get the "X" springs.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

*Code "x" Springs*

Here is the OEM Ford part number for the code "X" plow package front leaf springs. 
F-250's and F-350's use the same springs.

2C3Z-5310-AF


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for you help guys....Looking for a set of 'X' springs now.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Where are you in Michigan. Midwest Spring (State spring) in Lansing has them in stock for $150 each. I don't know what they get to install them. 

Toyman


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Yiu can order them from This guy Factory original part.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

anybody know how these woudl line up next to what i did.. i have a diesel...so i guess i have 5200 2 leaf fronts... i ordered a 2.5 level kit from summit that came with 5 more leafs all nice and long and lifted me 3" for sure...

just wondering...how many leafs an x had...height difference...ect..mine were 179..but also came with track bar drop..


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

*X Springs*



Dissociative;490809 said:


> just wondering...how many leafs an x had...height difference...ect..mine were 179..but also came with track bar drop..


The "X" springs have 2 leaves just like all the others, but they are thicker. A set of "X" springs lifted my truck about 1.5 inches over the originals.

*RON​*


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

What is on these springs that indentify them as an "X" spring? I called a few recycle yards and they asked what "X" means. Thanks


----------



## Ron G (Jan 2, 2005)

*Code "x" Springs*



sefh;491420 said:


> What is on these springs that indentify them as an "X" spring? I called a few recycle yards and they asked what "X" means. Thanks


==========================================
"X" is the Ford spring code. A late model code "X" spring should have the engineering number stamped at one end of the spring. I don't know if I would get a set of used springs--they could be sagged out, and you would not know until after you installed them. My "X" springs have

2C34-5310-AFA stamped in them.


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah that's a good point would hate to go through all that work and find they are as bad as what I have. I will just order them through one of the sites mentioned above. Thanks for the help


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ahhh...i wonder if i put those above my AAL i would get 4-5 of lift...cool...


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

Just wondering if a 99 F350 w/diesel would have stiffer springs than F250. The guy I bought the plow from is looking to install lift kit and bigger tires on truck. He told me I could have the springs (which I'll take em) and I'll see if they have the code marked on them.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I also hav a f-250 but i hav dsl, it does sag in the front, if i put new springs on it will it be level again,? because i had a dodge dsl, i had new springs put on it and it didn't make it level in the front


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

depends what springs you get,....D's have 5200 stock in a 250...i assume same in 350..i put the AAL from summit and got 5 more leafs and 3" lift...if you order the X spring (6000) for sure it will sit higher than was new. allowing you to upsize tires also to 285ish mabey


----------

